# What are your reps called?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Just wondering what everyones favourite reptile names are!! Getting my new leo soon and need some help...wondering what everyone else has called theirs!!

Best one I've seen yet is raison!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

HRH Viktor the Orange

and Madelyn....... she was gonna be VENEKOR - Warrior Dragon! until I found out it was a girl....


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

mine are called Clousea, Poirot and Houllier (Tree frogs so had to be french names! Poirot is very sneaky! Clouseau is so clumsy he always misses his food, and well houllier....
pictures explain better than words ever could...
Ladies and gentlemen, spot the difference...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lmao ^^ love houllier! the french names for the frogs is a really good idea!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i never name any of mine except for one, brutus


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Lol Thanks.

Ive then got kurian,Chino and Setae (just because i like the names!)

Mad madame mim - pink dalmation crested gecko (name from disneys sword in the stone)
and Tarragon - very dark olive flame crested gecko (Name from Tarragon the Dragon - the Herbs








But im thinking of renaming her 'Forest'
what do you think? Tarragon or Forest?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

naming a reptile is kinda like naming your can opener to me, neither one comes to you when you call them:lol2:


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't currently have any reps  but my past ones were called:

Monty (royal python lol)
Chiquita (mexican boa)
Inca (carpet) 
Bonita (hogg isle boa)
Aztec, Rio (argentine boas) 
Zak (carpet) 
Pixie, Sprite, Beau, Tai (common boas) 
Asterix, Sacha (blood pythons) 

And some more that I can't remember LOL! *sigh* I miss my boids


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

I dont really name any of mine ..


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 3 adult Leo's imaginatively named Leo, Lola and Lulu

An emerald swift called Billy, who used to have a wife called Soozie

A yellow ackie called Barney 

and finally 2 unsexed baby leo's called Caswell and Rhosilli, 2 of our local beaches!!

Oh and frogs are called Ally and Mo

Yeah, and now I have just realised all that what is my sig :lol2: oh well think of all the calories I burned typing!!

: victory:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

HABU said:


> naming a reptile is kinda like naming your can opener to me, neither one comes to you when you call them:lol2:


:lol2:! My leos are called: Sunny, Tango, Wiggle and Amber. And the day geckos are Ernie and Lara:smile:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*Deep breath*

Leopard geckos: Alya, Albali, Kurhah, Maybe, Wednesday, Shuja, Nashira ("Nashraptor"), Polaris, Chara, Lesuth, Sadalbari

Fat-tailed geckos: Nikwata, Kijusi

Crested gecko: Jareth

Slow Worms: Hansel, Gretel, Rumpelstiltskin ("Rumple"), Thumbkin

Large Lizards: Domino, Diablo, Chumley, Tananda

Corns: Jasper, Zircon, Mica, Flint, Calcite

Rat Snakes: Basilisk ("Baz"), Siren, Irwin

Rainbow boas: Iris, Spectrum

Sand Boas: Bindi-Bhaji, Jabari, Kibato, Lakeisha, Mamake, Nyoka

House Snakes: Pepper, Cinnamon

King Snake: Orion


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn thisto is your house like a zoo?>


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Poppy - Amel Corn
Daisy - Snow Corn
Miss Pixie - Snow Corn

Beau - Albino Belle Glades Rat Snake 

Alice - Cali

Obi, Grumplyn and Matilda - Bearded Dragons

Soon to have my Royal whos being called Gollum


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Ssthisto! You have slow worms!! Wow!! What are they like to keep??

: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a bunch of you all should get together and open a serpentarium like they have in florida. make some $$$:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Jessie, Mort, Maskerade, Issues (he has issues, lol), diamond, Rust (named them to make up a Judas Priest song), Cleo, Polly, Baby, Ellie, Hera, Mickey, Mallory (to make up the killers in the film Natural Born Killers), Crimson.

Thats all I can remember and I still have some to name.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

iv got baily,monty,casper,bobo and dory(royal pythons)
corny,smeagle,smeagle junior,sammi,snowy,evie,conan,amelia,razzel,bubba,alphie,strobe and midnight(corns)
bruce,calvin,king,mr stripes (king snakes)
Bob (milksnake)
billy (bosc monitor)
cilla and kez(children pythons)
nake,stripes2,africa (african house snakes)
larkin(burm)
yoda and bod (chams)
george,mildred,george and daphiney (beardies)
iggy,louie,talula and rizzler (iguanas)
leo,demi,lucky,romeo,julliet,conny,leon (leos)
raggamuffin(tokay)
james,bert,speedy,goldie (golden geckos)
skits(sudan plated lizard)
flash (ratsnake)
milly,sebastian,lucy,hoodeeni and vernon (pet rats)
em..... peanut1-7 (skinks)
Spike (dwarf sungazer)
garfield,bear,simba and finley (cats)
nanook,murrin,buddy,ben,cheeky,kia,lupo (dogs)
baily and rosa (parrots)
sam and ella joey(budgies)
cuba(ferret)
pinky and perky(were my kune kunes)
selma and louies are the new kune kunes just waitin on them to be born
Bumble and rhett ponies 
so now have to think up names for the new royals
i think thats everyone but there will be people missing..:O


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> naming a reptile is kinda like naming your can opener to me, neither one comes to you when you call them:lol2:


You've just had the wrong kind of reptiles, then. Several of my geckos respond to me calling their names - not least because they have always been called by name when they are going to be fed. 



babygyalsw2 said:


> Damn thisto is your house like a zoo?>


Not nearly enough for my liking, though I suppose if it were really like a zoo there'd be concession stands charging a fortune for a small cup of cola and a hoard of screaming sticky children... ok, I don't want it to be like a zoo at all!

Our hobby has gradually spread from being contained in two three-foot vivaria to two rooms, two vivaria downstairs and a couple of rat cages in the dining room.



miffikins said:


> Ssthisto! You have slow worms!! Wow!! What are they like to keep??
> 
> : victory:


Sort of like having an indoor landscaped garden that eats worms, waxworms and slugs.

They're not the most interactive of reptiles, nor are they always that easy to see/find. Mostly they spend their time burrowed behind and under their log arch. They're not aggressive when we get them out - maybe a bit whippy at first, but no biting or anything.


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

right we have

bearded dragons - drago, goldie
leopard gecko - leo
bosc monitor, savvy
uromastyx - bobby (he was named when we got him)
collared lizard - colin
hypo corns - luna, hades
amel - comet
amel motley - aphridite
ghost motley - athena
classic - rattler


all our resp respond to their nams even the snakes respond to the vibration off their name


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

mine are in my sig 
names a re ziggy pink floyde leo niel bodi nasty hiudiny little jimmy

dan


----------



## bextable22 (Jul 14, 2006)

Pixel,
Buster,
Delilah,
Mindy,
Luther,
Lauryn,
Lexi,
Levi,
Leona,
Trinity,
Axel,
and Eleanor....... Think thats it


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 2 corns - Kaos and bones
2 Royals - Bagpuss and Beckham (not very intelligent but looks lovely)
1 cali king - Banana
1 BRB - Scarlett
1 CRB - Marley
1 Common boa - Harry (after my grandad)
and my newest addition - 1 Western Hognose - Spongebob
1 Martinque pink toe - Mr Phooey
1 red knee - chilli

and my son has a Chile Rose named Verucca....DONT ASK!!!!!!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

my whites are called Nikki and Tommy. 
my RedEyes are called Mick n Keef and baby
my fishes are all called fishes
Rabbits are Rodney and Jazz
dogs are Max and Hamish
cats Charlie, Millie and Missy
Water dragons Boosh and Bruce


----------



## LadyB (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine are all tv or film names (it did start off biblical names but them my parents started naming um too) I got azrael, serendipity, jay and silent bob from dogma, lily and herman from the munsters and shinji and mitsuko from battle royale (i also got mitsumi cuz i like the name and tiger which will probably change as they are temp names for vets lol)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

pets names are

Mousey the fish
Georgia the mouse
Dudley the Beardie
Zorro the Beardie
Gee the Water Dragon
Rose the baby corn


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Well Ssthisto has already named my sand boas for me *hugs* so I currently have at home my 3 leopard geckos: Hitomea (Tomea), Alacantra (Ali) and Tiigeron (Tii).


----------



## goose221 (May 6, 2007)

martha and mildred will be my two rankins

have fish called Harold, Penelope, Rosemary and Kevin (jst to be different)


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

LadyB said:


> Mine are all tv or film names (it did start off biblical names but them my parents started naming um too) I got azrael, serendipity, jay and silent bob from dogma, lily and herman from the munsters and shinji and mitsuko from battle royale (i also got mitsumi cuz i like the name and tiger which will probably change as they are temp names for vets lol)


 
mine are also named after tv and films. and i have a snow mack leopard gecko named azrael from dogma.

great minds :lol2:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

my full list is

zeus
azrael
cesar
axel
pheonix
memphis
jinx
trinity
bosley
creed
hudson
cyrus


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

My beardies are Misty and Puff 
and my corn is Titchy
iv had so many animals im running out of names....its now more 'oh i havent had 1 called that yet' rather than picking a name...


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

my snakes names are as follows - 
royal pythons
Princess
Ashanti
Bogwin
Bitzy

Corn snakes
Mutley (amel)
Axel (amber)
Rosie (anery)
Spook (ghost)
Storm (green blotch snow)
Bunny (creamsical)
Dolly (normal)
Cleo (amel) 
Flake (snow)
Ball (snow)
i also have 4 more corns on the way (casper and luna and im still thinking of the other 2 names)

Dogs
tilly 
bandit
jasper

Ferrets
clint
tiny

guinea pig
rissi

rabbits
toffee
fudge

tropical fish
far too many to name so i call them all bob


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

yemen cham (costa)

cwd (mental and mickie)

beardies (shadrack,zack these 2 are going to new home this week so new owner named them)
my beardies (blondie and harry as in debbie harry)

staffies (sindy and prince)

mice (fluffy,micky,minnie,and cant remember other name lol)+12 unamed babies.


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got two leos - Jeff and Ripley, although I seem to be calling them Jeffers and Rippers nowadays! :smile:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

trese said:


> right we have
> 
> bearded dragons - drago, goldie
> leopard gecko - leo
> ...


OH MY GOD!!!!!
All my reps of the same species have THE SAME NAMES....
honest..I **** you not my friend....
ARE YOU STALKING ME?
Is that you I hear downstairs late at night?...help..


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i thought u were stalking me u crazy person........stay away help!!!!


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

My reptile names:

Corn Snakes

Sol
Diamond
Coral
Spirit
Amber
Bernie
Jove
Ash

Milksnake

Cody

Kingsnake

Jasper

Leopard Gecko

Buddy


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!
> All my reps of the same species have THE SAME NAMES....
> honest..I **** you not my friend....
> ARE YOU STALKING ME?
> Is that you I hear downstairs late at night?...help..


 
rofl thats twice you have made me laugh in so many days!!! lol Well Done! lol


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

pinkie (red pastel boa), the brain (pastel boa), herbie (hogg island boa), yoshi (western hognose), godzilla (western hognose), stripe (arbesque boa), belzibub (amel corn #13) then #1 to #31. ran out of names at the end


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

domino the hermann's tortoise here


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> rofl thats twice you have made me laugh in so many days!!! lol Well Done! lol


Glad to be of a service..


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> *Deep breath*
> 
> Leopard geckos: Alya, Albali, Kurhah, Maybe, Wednesday, Shuja, Nashira ("Nashraptor"), Polaris, Chara, Lesuth, Sadalbari
> 
> ...


Silly Ssthisto, you forgot one...

Royal Python: Theodan (Theo)


----------



## tomi_j (Apr 13, 2007)

Well mine are called:

Snakey (very original I know) JCP :lol2:


Hogan (after the the wrestler cous he is massivly strong) Taiwan Rat Snake 


And Mushnuke (after trying to say my snake when pissed) Taiwan Rat snake :lol2:


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

i just have my beardie Neo...
...but here are some pets names ive had......
Scrat (from ice age)
Tilly
Phoenix
Kara
Harley
Toby
Bruce
Kylie ( i was 5 and it was a hamster )*blushes*
Bam
Jazz
Violet 
Vince/Vinny
Ben

when i had Neo i had a few names in mind....they were.... 
Lenny
Luna
Saphira
Saphire
Peanut
Star 
Cloud.....


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I have 
*1*.*1* bearded dragons - Ziggy & Angel
*1*.*1* butterfly agamas - Irwin & Terri
*1*.*0* hognose (Un-named)
*1*.*2 *Royals - Kaine, Onyx & Un-named
*0*.*3* mourning geckos - Nemo, Nemo & Nemo


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Heres my lot *

*Corn Snakes*

*Amel** - Daisy*
*Amel - Tango*
*Hypo Aztec - Jake*
*Snow - Lucky*
*Snow - Angel*
*Anery Stripe - Lilo*
*Anery Het Snow motley - Stitch*
*Hypo - Chloe*
*Butter - Clover*
*Ghost - Boo*

*Royal Python*

*Normal - Nemo*
*Normal - Shelby*

*Hope you like there names hehe *


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

1949_sam said:


> *Heres my lot *
> 
> *Corn Snakes*
> 
> ...


OMG haha u hav a Nemo and an angel too!! YAY:smile:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Nat said:


> OMG haha u hav a Nemo and an angel too!! YAY:smile:


*Haha my kids always help out when it comes to naming, but i'm just as bad :lol2:*

*Hopefully got 9 more corns coming YAY can't wait :mf_dribble:*


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Water dragon's called Zhen

Corn snake's called Marley
*


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

k heres my lot

corns - rio, herbie, ryan, alex, maurita, liberty, flake, cisse, phoenix, blaze, lily,bud, ebony, eden, storm and snipe.

pinesnakes - fox and dana and marshall

boas - tess, diablo, faith and reyes

royals - neo, trinity, strike,venus and raven

beardies - viggo and arwen

leopard geckos - gizmo and claire

tortoise - tammy


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

I have:

Female beardie- Iggy

Male leopard gecko, normal- Raison

Unknown leopard gecko, lav het albino- Peanut

I love what some people have called their reps, some really interesting names :lol2:


----------

